# Finally my Mule is on the way!



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Kawasaki, that is. I've priced them for months. Finally found a good price- in West Virginia. Most places including all of Florida will sell one for an "out the door" price that's $2k more than the one I'm getting. Finally got the paperwork in and I contacted a shipper and he should have it here by the weekend. I am so happy.

I did buy a new Linhai 4x4, but have it for sale. It is just too big for my yard. The mule fits in the bed of a pickup truck. So I'm looking forward to finally getting it!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I hope it all works out for you. You've got your head set on it, might as well enjoy it while you can!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks. I used to be a wheel barrow queen. In fact one year, I got one for Christmas, and a shiny new pitchfork. 
Maybe it's the heat.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

Congrats on your purchase! I have a buddy that has one and he loves it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Austin, I was unemployed for a few years and it got down to letting the toys go. So I had a mule and sold it. Then I got disability a few months later, and ended up getting a Linhai utility vehicle. But it's too big for my yard. The mule is small. So my Linhai is up for sale. My mule comes Saturday. In the meantime I'm out $5k until that other thing sells.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My hubs might think of his mule as a toy but I can find a ton of uses for it. The largest is getting all the darned dropped limbs from the Oak trees. Forget leaves, limbs are the big thing at our place.

You already know what you're getting out of your Mule, Karen. So, I won't bother to tell you much of a work horse they are.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I call it a "toy" because when I was unemployed, anything that could be lived without I called a toy. Fancy camera, gold jewelry , things I had for almost no reason or could live without.


----------

